# Ref; Lays is making ABT Chips!



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 21, 2018)

Not sure if any one else has tried these but they now have Lay's Wavy 'Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Popper' flavoured chips.

I got a bag and it's of course not truly an ABT. I do gotta say you can taste a bit of the smokey bacon, but it's not nearly hot enough for how I think of ABTs. Still; it's an interesting one to see out there. It's one of the ones I hope sticks around.

Any one else ever go 'Hey! That chip is basically some thing I make!' ?


----------



## AllAces (Aug 21, 2018)

Lays comes out with these crazy flavored chips from time to time. A couple years ago they had sausage gravy biscuit flavored chips. Yea, gag a maggot.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 21, 2018)

AllAces said:


> Lays comes out with these crazy flavored chips from time to time. A couple years ago they had sausage gravy biscuit flavored chips. Yea, gag a maggot.


Hey now, that one was awesome! It's still around actually I believe! <or it just never sold out>.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'll have my wife ask the rep to see if their available in my area. A nice zesty-smokey bacon chip dip would kick em
up a bit.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 21, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> I'll have my wife ask the rep to see if their available in my area. A nice zesty-smokey bacon chip dip would kick em
> up a bit.


That might actually be the best way to use them..damn! Now I wish I had smokey onion dip!


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 21, 2018)

Time to make some!


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 21, 2018)

I haven't seen these, but I did get a bag of "Mexican Street Corn" flavored Doritos the other day. Pretty tasty just by themselves.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 21, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I haven't seen these, but I did get a bag of "Mexican Street Corn" flavored Doritos the other day. Pretty tasty just by themselves.


Never saw them, though I love mexican style street corn, I'll have to try and source them!


----------

